# Happy Christmas



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

​A very happy Christmas to the ECIGSA Family! We hope you are all chilling in this holiday period and that Santa will bring you all some awesome Vape hardware and plenty of Juice! All the best from the Admin and Mods of ECIGSSA!
​

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

From me to all of you. Thank you for all you have done for me. RMG you changed my life. Happy Happy to all and everyone

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan (24/12/14)

Dear Santa, is it too late for me to be good?

Happy festivities to everybody, however you spend these holidays.​

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/12/14)

I hope all the forum members have a Happy Christmas and a great 2015.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/12/14)

Happy holidays to all. Lets rock 2015

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (24/12/14)

To each and everyone of you on this forum, thank you for the effect that you have had on my vaping adventure so far.
Merry Xmas to you and yours, enjoy and above all be safe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (24/12/14)

Best wishes and seasons greetings to everyone here! 2014 has been EPIC, but lets make 2015 even EPIC'er!

Shanana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (24/12/14)

I so love this song and find it quite fitting this time of hear (great lyrics):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (24/12/14)

On the last day of Christmas my one true love bought for me,
one V3 flip, and an awesome set of batteries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (24/12/14)

Happy holidays to all. Hope you all have a fantastic time with your loved ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

*Happy Christmas everyone! *
*And this happy message is from Rob, Avril, Lily, Amber and Maria! *
​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Paulie (24/12/14)

Merry Xmas to every1 and I hope you all have a great festive time with your families and loved ones!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## elvin119 (24/12/14)

merry christmas to you all. have a safe holiday and a happy new year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/12/14)

Merry Christmas everybody

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh (25/12/14)

Merry Christmas!!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster (25/12/14)

Merry Christmas, every one and hopeing that 2015 will bring us all new hardware more juice and allot of new friends and more awesome vape meets.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve (25/12/14)

Happy Christmas to the most awesome forum and all it's members

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

Happy Christmas to everybody

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (25/12/14)

Happy Xmas to everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pravs (25/12/14)

Merry Christmas everyone,have a safe and blessed day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danny (25/12/14)

Wishing everyone the cloudiest Christmas ever! May they be white, fluffy and outrageously flavorful. Looking forward to a full year with you crazy vapers in 2015. *Thanks for being a part of the best decision we have ever made *

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (25/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


>



Welcome back @Vapey McJuicy 
Merry Christmas to you and your family!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Vapey McJuicy
> Merry Christmas to you and your family!


Thank you sincerely @Silver and blessings and merryment also to you and your family on this Christmas day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/14)

Merry Christmas everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (25/12/14)

Merry Christmas to all forum members, friends and family. I hope all your vaping wishes came true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (25/12/14)

Merry Christmas to all, may you have a sunny day with lots of clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Merry Christmas to all, may you have a sunny day with lots of clouds


I know what you mean 

Been so hot here today, not even the aircon can get the lounge below 28 deg.... but the clouds are rolling in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 360twin (25/12/14)

Merry Christmas all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (25/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I know what you mean
> 
> Been so hot here today, not even the aircon can get the lounge below 28 deg.... but the clouds are rolling in



Yeah  
At this rate we vapers are going to be blamed for climate change next 

BTW: I kept reading 28G in your post...had to re-read twice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (25/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

